# Shipping Dog via Gundog Express- Any feedback?



## Wade01 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am arranging ground shipping end of August/Sept from MI to New Mexico for my new HiFive pointer and was wondering if anyone had any experience with Gundog Express from Adventure Bound Gundog Kennels of Tower City ND, owner Chuck Fowler?

Ed


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

I wish I did. Should I ever need to ship a dog, I will definitely go the ground route. 

Should you use them, please report back and let us know how it works out.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

There is a dog haul service which advertises regularly on the Coverdog site. Here is the contact info:

Mary Ann
740-236-0578
buckeyekennel.com

I have no personal experience with these people but maybe someone else here does.

NB


----------



## Wade01 (Jun 5, 2011)

I checked with Mary Ann of Buckeye and they do not go beyond Texas.

Ed


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://thefieldtrialer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1921

Like Natty I have never used this outfit named in the link above just passing along some info I remembered seeing, you'll have to check them out for yourself.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Wade, don't put down a deposit just yet. I just spoke to a buddy that I used to elk hunt with in NM. He also does a lot of bear and lion hunting with hounds. He knows dogs. 

He's going to be in Jackson, MI this summer visiting in-laws. It sounds like it is going to be early Aug though. I don't know when your pup will be ready to go, but he might be an option. He's going to run it by his Fun Governor.


----------



## R. Ford (Nov 23, 2010)

I met Chuck from GUNDOG EXPRESS a few weeks ago when I sold a dog. The buyer arranged it. Chuck seemed very professional. I am using him myself next week as he is bringing a few Texas pointer pups to the Circle City.


----------



## Wade01 (Jun 5, 2011)

RecurveRX,

I am planning on my new puppy spending the month of August with Bruce. If it is later in the month I would jump on it!

Ed


----------



## Wade01 (Jun 5, 2011)

All,

Just recieved my new pup from HiFive Kennels via Gundog Express. Great service with excellent communication from both Heather and Chuck. Pickup and delivery were as quoted in their final schedule provided about a week out from pickup. Dog was happy and so was I. Highly recommend to anyone looking to ship their dogs. Cost was $425 total due to the extra distance from Michigan to New Mexico. 

Ed


----------



## Dollar21 (Jun 30, 2012)

We were very disappointed with Gun Dog Express services!!! We were VERY excited to receive our new GSP (as any hunter would be). Gun Dog Express pulled up in front of our house, brought out our new dog and the driver then went on to bad mouth the dog and the breeder/trainer we purchased her from. The gal that delivered our dog said "good luck, (sarcastically), I said "what do you mean" she said "do you know anything about this trainer and his dogs"? We actually did know something about this trainer/breeder, he had trained our pointer for us. My husband and I actually flew back to Missouri to pick up our pointer when her training was complete. We truly respected him and the way he trains his dogs. Furthermore, she went on to say this dog we had purchased, pretty much won't amount to a bird dog. Well funny thing...she is great bird dog and has an amazing drive for hunting upland game. We could not be happier, so shame on you Gun Dog Express for bad mouthing your clients.


----------



## Screennamie (Jun 30, 2012)

Apparently this woman never heard of the expression, don't bite the hand that feeds ya. Shoulda punched her in the ovaries


----------



## mo hunting girl (Sep 3, 2012)

So dollar21 what I hear u saying is she never said anything bad but u thought she was sarcastic. Did she come out and put down the breeder or trainers? Sounds to me like you read into what she said. She told u good luck with your new dog and asked u if u knew the trainer. O don't c where the problem is. We use them ALLOT AND HAVE MANY VERY HAppy CUSTOMERS ALL OVER THE US AND HAVE ALSO REFERRED MANY BREEDERS. u won't find more honest people they love the dogs and the dogs ride in ac or heatted van and they sleep right next to the dogs.. I love the Gundog express what a God send


----------



## Foothill Kennels (Jun 17, 2013)

I have shipped several dogs from Georgia to Wis. and back again. It has always worked out well. I believe that since Chuck and Heather are breeders and trainers that they really go the distance to take care of the dogs that they transport.
They are good well intentioned people.
I am shipping two more dogs in the next few weeks with Gundog Express.


----------



## dazey (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Guys,
I have used Gun Dog Express many times and have never had a bad experience. The dogs and pups have always arrived happy and clean.
I like the door to door service and the great care Chuck, Heather and Jess give the dogs and pups in their care.


----------

